# battery powered reel mowers, whos running them?



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello everyone, Im looking for something small to match my small yard thats in the process of being built. I have been eye balling this https://www.gardena.com/ca-en/products/lawn-care/cylinder-lawnmowers/380-li/965863701/ but could not find a single thread about them, Reviews are ok. So what do you have? Id love to pick up a swardsman but 1.700 is a little out of my budget


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Where can you get a Swardman Electra for 1700?


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

dont know to expensive for me, guessing theres not many battery mower folks on here lol.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have the Gardena 380Li and I love it. It's no greens mower, but for a smaller, manual sized reel mower it does a great job. I've only used it on rye, I haven't tried it on bermuda or zoysia yet. Hopefully later this season.

Overall the Gardena is a joy to use. It's lightweight, quiet and doesn't take up much room at all. If you are looking for a manual sized mower and have the opportunity to pick one up, I'd definitely recommend you give it a shot.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I wish that I had the bag to go with it. I might look into trying to order one.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

@Gilley11 That is great to hear! This is the exact mower i have been looking to buy but this the catch. How is the maitinence, sharpening of the reel etc?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I bought mine used from someone who was kind enough to ship it to me. It arrived in great shape. The blades could definitely use a fresh grind. It cuts ok but doesn't cut paper all the way across the bedknife. Even so, the quality of cut is ok. For what I'm doing with it it works for me.

The bedknife adjustment is simple, only 2 allen screws. I did have to replace the belt, but the belts are easy to obtain, inexpensive and can be replaced with a flathead screwdriver and a pair of snap ring pliers. It is also super easy to change the HOC with only 2 knobs to adjust.

This is no Allett or Swardman or a high end commercial mower, it's 100% residential. It's an electric push reel and I personally wouldn't trade this for any normal push reel. As long as you have your expectations where they should be, you'll be happy with it.

On thick bermuda or zoysia, I think the lack of weight on the mower could cause a problem getting a true HOC. It'll probably float a good bit. Overall, I actually _enjoy_ using it...which for me is a big deal.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

awesome, I had a GM 1000 for my last lawn and it was a little to much to be honest. I will be shooting for a .5" cut once leveld. Im excited to see what this machine can do, I will only have about 500sq feet anyway


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

These are our battery reel mower options in Australia.

I have used the ozito brand and for the cost difference of buying a busted up old reel mower for $500 -$1000aud. And if it last's 2yrs bonus.

https://ozito.com.au/products/18v-cylinder-lawn-mower-skin/

https://www.ryobi.com.au/outdoor/pr...1800?list=all_products&list_name=All+Products


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Just out of curiosity how much is the Gardena new? Not sure if they are sold new here...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Krs1 said:


> awesome, I had a GM 1000 for my last lawn and it was a little to much to be honest. I will be shooting for a .5" cut once leveld. Im excited to see what this machine can do, I will only have about 500sq feet anyway


I would be concerned about it being too lightweight for .500" Bermuda. It may do better at 1.00" or you'll be throwing a sandbag on it to keep it on the ground! :lol:

I agree that a GM1k would feel like a lot on 500 sq ft. But the weight is part of what makes it work so well. For 500sq ft, at .500", a heavy manual push greensmower is likely the best machine.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

They sell these mowers on amazon in the link above, the weight of the machine never even crossed my mind but its a great point. So which brand mower would fit my needs weight wise, they all seem to be retty light weight. I could always place a light sand abg on the mower lol.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I found a good source of inexpensive but extremely powerful battery cells so I'm probably going to actually convert my McLane later this year


----------

